# Time To Start Again, 3x3 Sub 20, 2x2 Sub 10, and getting half decent at 4x4



## Tecknet (Jul 15, 2022)

I know I have another progression thread, but it didn't work out for me. Didn't really post much and I was running low on motivation to cube. So basically I took a whole month break from cubing properly, and now I'm back! The break actually helped quite a bit, I got rid of the habit of doing U3's in F2L and PLL recognition, even though if that means I forgot some algorithms. I managed to reduce my average by around 3-5 seconds, either with the help of a new cube(It was a gift) or the break. anyway I hope to become Sub-20 3x3, Sub-10 2x2(Yes I'm that bad) and get half decent at 4x4. This time I am keeping a strict rule of posting an Ao12 at least once every three days and 2x2 progress once every week at least. And yeah that's pretty much it. By the way, if there is anyway to delete a thread please let me know. Thank You!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 15, 2022)

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I wish you the best of luck!


Thank You!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 16, 2022)

Welcome back, hopefully this new energy gets you sub-20 and beyond!


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 18, 2022)

Ao12, oh yeah, definitely did not forget about that...





All pretty good solves for me, except that 27.64 which just locked up too much and I messed up cross.
Nothing intersting, I did learn 3 more algs, Na - Perm and the V Perm as well as another R-Perm because the one I used was terrible. That's pretty much it, I am trying to finish off full PLL before then end of the month, then I'll probably focus on another event or something.

Edit - I completly forgot to actually calculate the Ao12 so I won't because I honestly can't be bothered right now.


----------



## Arcanist (Jul 18, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> I know I have another progression thread, but it didn't work out for me. Didn't really post much and I was running low on motivation to cube. So basically I took a whole month break from cubing properly, and now I'm back! The break actually helped quite a bit, I got rid of the habit of doing U3's in F2L and PLL recognition, even though if that means I forgot some algorithms. I managed to reduce my average by around 3-5 seconds, either with the help of a new cube(It was a gift) or the break. anyway I hope to become Sub-20 3x3, Sub-10 2x2(Yes I'm that bad) and get half decent at 4x4. This time I am keeping a strict rule of posting an Ao12 at least once every three days and 2x2 progress once every week at least. And yeah that's pretty much it. By the way, if there is anyway to delete a thread please let me know. Thank You!


Good Luck On Sub 20!


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 18, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> Good Luck On Sub 20!


Thank You!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 18, 2022)

Good Luck! yo


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 21, 2022)

No time for another Ao12, but since school just finished, I'll probably upload progress way more often.
Will porbably post an Ao12 later tonight. Progress wise, I got faster at F2L (F2l slowed down after the break), I worked on recognition and AUF, and will finish off full PLL in another week or two. Oh and I got a new PB of 15.98 (literally two solves before that I got 16.99 but I +2 it). For future me,
my current Ao50 is 24.50 and Ao12 is 23.14.


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 23, 2022)

A week in and I'm already slacking in the Ao12 department, that was mainly life though. I was out for like 2 day basically non - stop and got my covid vaccine and had a fever and dead arm for like 2 days. In that time I did manage to knock out quite a few PLL algs (I'm slow at learning algorithms, in the sense that I can't be asked). Now that I've only got the G-perms left which I've figured out recongnition for, I'll probably focus on that and making by Nb - Perm faster. After I grind that out for a while, I might be sub - 20? With a question mark, I don't know if thats gonna be enough so I'm choosing between Advanced F2L or grinding cross even more (my cross is 3 seconds with 2 planned out in inspection). I probably won't do Ao12's for a while, or maybe I will, idk.


----------



## Timona (Jul 23, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> A week in and I'm already slacking in the Ao12 department, that was mainly life though. I was out for like 2 day basically non - stop and got my covid vaccine and had a fever and dead arm for like 2 days. In that time I did manage to knock out quite a few PLL algs (I'm slow at learning algorithms, in the sense that I can't be asked). Now that I've only got the G-perms left which I've figured out recongnition for, I'll probably focus on that and making by Nb - Perm faster. After I grind that out for a while, I might be sub - 20? With a question mark, I don't know if thats gonna be enough so I'm choosing between Advanced F2L or grinding cross even more (my cross is 3 seconds with 2 planned out in inspection). I probably won't do Ao12's for a while, or maybe I will, idk.


You don't have to post an ao12 everyday if you can't keep up with it, do things at your own pace. I think i's better to grind F2L than cross since F2L takes a up a higher percentage of the cross. Doesn't mean you shouldn't improve your cross tho, just prioritize F2L improvement.


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 23, 2022)

Ao5 cuz i'm lazy, decent for me, the 24, 25 and 29 are all g-perms. Now those the only algs left to learn they show up more often, of course.
Started re-learning ortega pbll algs, those go way faster that full pll. Sub - 20 3x3 by the end of the month?? Probably not, but you never know.
Completly forgot to calculate it again. After some primary school maths, 25.16. Ehh could be better. but it was an Ao5 so...


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> You don't have to post an ao12 everyday if you can't keep up with it, do things at your own pace. I think i's better to grind F2L than cross since F2L takes a up a higher percentage of the cross. Doesn't mean you shouldn't improve your cross tho, just prioritize F2L improvement.


Thanks for the advice! I'll probably compromise the Ao12 for an Ao5 or just do one when I'm feeling like it. I'll definitely take you up on the F2L advice as well because my F2L needs work, and I find it more fun than cross.


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 26, 2022)

Ao12: 23.55
Meh
I'm really lazy when it comes to cubing, I should start learning ortega, but mehhhh. God I'm so bored.
I'll go learn ortega, if you don't see me tommorow, you know what happened..

*


Ay Caramba! Donde Esta La Bibliotecha? - Technoblade*


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 26, 2022)

La bibliotecha de Porterville, sercas de donde vivo, se quemo. ☹


Tecknet said:


> Donde Esta La Bibliotecha?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

practice make perfect but if you practice with bad habits you are practicing doing the bad habits.


----------



## Tecknet (Aug 10, 2022)

On vacation lol, probably no proper cubing for another like week ish. Ehh maybe I'll get rid of bad habits again lol. I did do quite a few hours of cubing on the plane but I couldn't save any of them because I did it on a stackmat. I would say I averaged around 25 secs with cold fingers. I'll probably be back in a week or so.(Bruh I just realised its been 2 weeks since I last posted lol.)


----------



## Tecknet (Aug 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> La bibliotecha de Porterville, sercas de donde vivo, se quemo. ☹


Quién quemó la biblioteca?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 10, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Quién quemó la biblioteca?


Unos chicos, quien estaban jugando con fuegos artificiales (fireworks). Dos bomberos murieron en ese accidente. Es triste. ☹


----------



## Tecknet (Aug 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Unos chicos, quien estaban jugando con fuegos artificiales (fireworks). Dos bomberos murieron en ese accidente. Es triste. ☹


Si muy triste Gente ignorante como esta realmente derriba a nuestra sociedad.(i don't actually know spanish but that's really sad.)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 16, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Si muy triste Gente ignorante como esta realmente derriba a nuestra sociedad.(i don't actually know spanish but that's really sad.)


Dude, for not knowing Spanish that was pretty good! Lol


----------



## Tecknet (Nov 1, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Dude, for not knowing Spanish that was pretty good! Lol


err.. you do realise I literally just used google translate...


----------



## great cuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Greetings, fellow cuber. I speak to you from the other side. I am actually sub-20 (except when I'm not, and hopefully these pieces of advice might help. Don't look at the pair you are currently solving. Instead, while you are currently solving your pair, look around the cube for other pieces you can solve, so that when you are done with your pair, you can immediately switch to that pair. Then start from step one again. If you haven't practiced look-ahead, looking at your current pair will be a very hard habit to break. Trust me, I still have this habit sometimes. However, breaking this habit will pay off. I was able to shave off a 4 whole seconds off my times.

Additionally, I would suggest drilling cross as well. If you spend 5 seconds of cross, you can shave off an extra 4 seconds off all your times just by practicing cross. Here are some practices that might help:
1. Plan out the cross, then execute your solution. If you haven't practiced this much, you will mess up a lot. That's perfectly fine, eventually you will be able to get the cross perfectly without any mistakes.
2. After that, try to execute your cross solutions as fast as you can. Once again, this might be difficult, but after this, you've basically mastered the cross.
Hope this helps.


----------

